# Perfection Detailing vs Subaru Impreza 330S



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Evening all,

I was contacted by this customer just before Christmas as he was a little bit concerned about the condition of the paintwork. I agreed to meet up with him at the Subaru dealership to see if I could help resolve the problem in question. The car was an ex demo and the customer had previously looked at the car and raised his concern about the condition of the paintwork. The dealership then got someone in to try and remove the defects in question, but upon another viewing of the car the customer was still not happy with car, more on this in a bit.

Now I've only corrected a handful of Subaru Impeza's and they have all been in a PITA, but this one took the biscuit.

Upon arrival























































Wheels tackled first with AS smart wheels EZ brush for inners and envy brushes for the faces.




























Wheels arches sprayed with AS G101 and agitated with Vikan brush before being rinsed thoroughly.










Warm snow foam solution applied and left to dwell for approx 6 mins.




























And then rinsed.



















G101 and envy brush took care of all the nooks and crannies.













































Snow foamed again and washed 2BM with lambs wool mitt and Megs shampoo plus.



















Thoroughly rinsed then clayed while wet with Sonus green.










Final rinse left us with this.




























Rolled inside and dried with uber drying towel.










Patted down and the leaf blower was used to blast all the remaining water out of all the gaps.










All dried.










A few pics of the defects.





































This was some ones idea of paintwork correction.





































Now this is where the fun and games begin when working on Subaru paint, it soon became apparent that just like other Subaus I have worked on this one was also cursed with the dreaded sticky paint, In fact this was the worse one out of all by a long way. Started of with menz 203s on a 3M waffle polishing pad and not to my surprise the panel became hot to touch immediately and the polish wielded itself to the paintwork. Now having read the write up that Rob (Gleammachine) done a month or so ago on a 330S and struggled just like I was, he suggested to me to try the Festool sheepskin pad at last progress, panel remained much cooler than before and the pad was gliding across the panel lovely. But toward the end of the run I was still having issues with polish residue sticking to the panel. After a lot of shouting, cursing and head scratching I decided to break open a fresh festool polishing pad (black) and give the Gloss it evolution cut a bash which I had purchased from the boys at Polished Bliss in anticipation of this detail. This seemed to be working slightly better and the work time of the polishing sets was increased significantly before I started to get any problems with residue sticking to the panel, but with a spritz of water in between sets the polish broke down leaving the panel with minimal polish residue. Still wasn't plain sailing and I still had to follow up immediately with 3M ultrafina to clean the panel and reduce the risk of marring the ultra soft paintwork when removing the polish but I was starting to make progress.

A few pics of the progress being made.




























With the first day done and dusted and only the bonnet and drivers side corrected I set of home feeling pretty dejected.

Began day 2 with a fresh mind and tried to remain positive starting on the passenger side, seemed to be making much better progress today and was getting to grips with the Gloss it polish.














































Knocked in on the head at 8pm with all the correction work now completed.

Day 3.

Having experienced how easily it was to marr the paint I need to use something that was an easy on off product and opted for Blackfire polycharged sealant applied via the G220 and this was topped of with 2 coats of Blackfire midnight sun wax.

Wax was left to cure for 30 mins while attended to few other jobs.










Door rubbers treated with SV seal feed.










Forgot to take anymore photos from this point as I could see the finishing line and just wanted to get it finished.

Exhausts cleaned with Autosol, rear diffuser and mud flaps dressed with Megs all season dressing, wheels sealed with 2 coats of FK1000 etc.

Afters












































































































































































As always thanks for looking.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

fantastic :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Absolutely stunning finish on the paint.

Great work!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

great write up thanks for sharing


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work realy deep and wet


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

that is shocking to say the Subaru dealership let the car out in that state if i was ur client i would be sending the dealership the bill

great turn around it looks fantastic NOW lol


----------



## tdi vrs (Sep 5, 2008)

whats that on the windscreen on the last pic?


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Now thats one fantastic looking scoob!!!!

You've done an amazing job on it.......


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Cracking turn around buddy.



Had your customer purchased the car before you worked on it, as you have just said that he had viewed it a couple of times???

Was it a case of,you correct the paintwork and then he buys it?


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

tdi vrs said:


> whats that on the windscreen on the last pic?


Reflection.



wedgie said:


> Cracking turn around buddy.
> 
> Had your customer purchased the car before you worked on it, as you have just said that he had viewed it a couple of times???
> 
> Was it a case of,you correct the paintwork and then he buys it?


Cheers wedgie 

And yes :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Great write up. Looks like you have done a terrific job. :thumb:

May I ask what your PW is and what length of hose you have on it?


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

amiller said:


> Great write up. Looks like you have done a terrific job. :thumb:
> 
> May I ask what your PW is and what length of hose you have on it?


Cheers buddy.

It a Kranzle K7 think the hose is 8 metres.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

That looks great Neil I can remember a PITA Subaru as well mate, and it may have been done at the same place LOL.
You need a haircut


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> That looks great Neil I can remember a PITA Subaru as well mate, and it may have been done at the same place LOL.
> You need a haircut


It certainly was

Cheeky git, last time I saw you my hair was nearly as short as yours

I look a right grumpy git don't I, but I was dying with a bad case of man flu, still am actually:wall:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like a fantastic finished result :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fine job all around! Stunning!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW insane.. looked good until u cleaned it then the whole horrors became clear!!! cracking work and very nice unit!!


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Gorgeous work :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Great Job. very detailed write up also.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks stunning Neil, your patience with the sticky paint paid of in the end, nice one.:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks alot better now mate :thumb:


----------



## Dodoalan (Nov 24, 2009)

Great job. And a great write up.


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

Being the owner of this car I can confirm that it looks better in the metal!!

Neil has done a fantastic job - it really was in a bad way when I dropped it off.

Can't say enough about the service I've had from him and the end results speak for themselves - cheers buddy.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Subaru paint is a real pain I know from experience I'm sure they mix chewing gum & silicone in with it at the factory ! 

Good job Neil !

Baz


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Not usually a fan of these new Impreza's, but really like the look of that one.

Great correction work as well - was in a right state! Sounds a bit of a challenge though! :buffer:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

renny said:


> Being the owner of this car I can confirm that it looks better in the metal!!
> 
> Neil has done a fantastic job - it really was in a bad way when I dropped it off.
> 
> Can't say enough about the service I've had from him and the end results speak for themselves - cheers buddy.:thumb:


Glad your happy Lee thanks for the kind words:thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Now this is a "weat Black car", that finish is awsome, is a "mirror on wheels".

I liked the atentions to Detailing especialy all the pre-washes and washes that you made, congratulatios, your work is 10* ! :thumb:


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

tdi vrs said:


> whats that on the windscreen on the last pic?


If you mean at the bottom near the wiper blades - they are heaters.


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## Connor_scotland (Aug 30, 2007)

Stunning mate. 

Excellent job!!


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Excellent Work! and what a fantastic looking car....NOW!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great correction and a superb finish :thumb:


----------



## barnicles (Aug 11, 2008)

These new subarus are really growing on me 

Has to be the best ive seen of them, AFTER off course 

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great job, it looks perfect now!:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments gents much appreciated


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks stunning, do you recomend letting the blackfire wax cure for 30mins, iv not been leaving it for long as wasnt sure.

Nice car looks bulky but those rear lights.. no no no


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

wow looks stunning - it does look brand new - 

Top job


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

drka-drka said:


> Looks stunning, do you recomend letting the blackfire wax cure for 30mins, iv not been leaving it for long as wasnt sure.
> 
> Nice car looks bulky but those rear lights.. no no no


30 mins is what I usually leave it on for and I've not had any problems in the past removing it, ideally leave the car over night in between coats though. I never had opportunity on this ocassion because of some of the problems we had with the detail.

Hope that helps.

Neil.


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

another amaizing job mate, 

i love the look of the new scoobs,


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

great work on a lovely looking car.. (apart from it needs different rims!)


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good, I know what a b*tch that paint can be!


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Perfection Detailing said:


> 30 mins is what I usually leave it on for and I've not had any problems in the past removing it, ideally leave the car over night in between coats though. I never had opportunity on this ocassion because of some of the problems we had with the detail.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Neil.


Cheers for that, once again excellent work


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

My 6 week old Impreza (red) is being protection detailed this weekend for JKPdetail - the paint on it is not good at all and not resilient to chipping or marking - it's very soft.

Will need to monitor with the dealer I think...

Brian


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

wrxmania said:


> My 6 week old Impreza (red) is being protection detailed this weekend for JKPdetail - the paint on it is not good at all and not resilient to chipping or marking - it's very soft.
> 
> Will need to monitor with the dealer I think...
> 
> Brian


Good luck to the chap who is detailing it, the new Impreza's are a  to work on 

And yes the paint is very soft indeed....


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

wrxmania said:


> My 6 week old Impreza (red) is being protection detailed this weekend for JKPdetail - the paint on it is not good at all and not resilient to chipping or marking - it's very soft.
> 
> Will need to monitor with the dealer I think...
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian,

Not sure what the dealer will do about it mate as it seems all the new Subaru's are the same :wall:


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

The car is being worked on by JKPDetail for a light machine polish and winter protection so not the full bhoona yet...


----------

